# Sick of people judging me



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

I love my Libby so much:wub: I would never do anything to hurt her or abuse her in any way. I love and care for her better then most do for thier own children. I was told today that dogs are made for cold wealthier and I should not put sweaters on my dog. Also because my dogs are indoors they don't need them. Why people think if you put sweaters or anything on them its abuse?


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Because they are ignorant, in the true sense of the word. They do not understand that a Maltese has hair like the hair on their own heads. They need a hat in cold weather to stay warm; guess what, a Maltese needs a little something extra to stay warm too.

Just explain to them that a Maltese has only a single coat of hair, not a dense double coat like so many dogs have, and they aren't bred for the cold. The people just don't know there is any difference between a Malt's coat and the coat of other dogs.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I get ridiculed for this as well, but I dont mind it :thumbsup: I think a lot of people just find it riduculous because ditzy celebities gave it a negative connotation. I mean even I rolled my eyes at Paris Hilton when she first came out with a glammed up pooch :HistericalSmiley:

I persoanlly think some are jealous sometimes as well. I remember When I had my akita KC, I always wanted to dress her up...but she wouldnt have it and it didnt look right :blink: 

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP and do what makes you and your little one happy! If it really bugs you tell them that our fluffs have hair not fur, and they feel the cold! I had Khloee in a sweater to keep her warm throughout the winter...brrr!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Tonya123 said:


> I love my Libby so much:wub: I would never do anything to hurt her or abuse her in any way. I love and care for her better then most do for thier own children. I was told today that dogs are made for cold wealthier and I should not put sweaters on my dog. Also because my dogs are indoors they don't need them. Why people think if you put sweaters or anything on them its abuse?


lol I actually was told of this similar remark just this past weekend by an old lady passing by. just like how you don't tell other mother how to dress their children, we have a right to put warm sweaters(in my case, was a coat) on our fur babies. Period!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So my dad is this big tough guy.... and he calls Gus and Grace "the rats" in front of other people, and pretends to dislike them.... Even tho he will cuddle up with them on the couch for afternoon naps (shhhhhh!)

He used to get upset and make fun of people who dressed their little dogs.

But now he is the first person to demand to know why I haven't put a sweater on them when it drops below 75 degrees LOL 



People don't understand until they have little fluffs themselves.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't bother to explain. I mean, it's annoying but at the end of the day; whatever! I usually respond to comments like, "He's not a doll" with "Yes, he tries to tell us that." 

However, if it is someone I care about I do explain how they are not cold weather dogs and how he shivers when he's cold. That usually stops that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I told this person about a maltese not having a under coat like most dog. I just don 't understand where people feel they can tell you what ever they feel.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

People who have one dog thinks they know anything and everything there is to know about dogs. It drives me insane. I get the weirdest looks when I say I bathe Sophie every week. People tell me it's drying to her skin and "fur" and I have to explain that she has hair, just like you and me. Then I say "how would you like to not take a shower or wash your hair for 4-6 weeks? How do you think your hair will feel after that?" And every single time their response is "well it's not the same." No, it's exactly the same. Yes, many dogs are made for the cold weather and have under coats to compensate for that. Malts are from Malta, a tropical warm place, not to mention they were bred specifically as a companion, not for sledding or hunting. Each breed had a specific reason for why they are the way they are. Malts are made to do this:









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Libby is beautiful. :wub::wub: I bet she is so cute in her sweaters. :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella wears sweaters and coats as needed when the weather gets cold. I could care less what people think and I live in a very small, very old school cowboy/rancher town. I am sure they all roll their eyes and think that I am just the crazy chick from Calfornia. My husband who over flows with Latin machismo and is very manly is the one who insisted that Bella not only have sweaters to keep her warm but an array of sweaters so that she is also fashionable! I know she is cozy and well taken care of so that is all that matters to me.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> So my dad is this big tough guy.... and he calls Gus and Grace "the rats" in front of other people, and pretends to dislike them.... Even tho he will cuddle up with them on the couch for afternoon naps (shhhhhh!)
> 
> He used to get upset and make fun of people who dressed their little dogs.
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well maybe that just it Libby is not my dog she my baby... This person kept using the word dog. This was very upsetting to me, I don't look at her as my a dog.


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for helping me feel better!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*All the above post-have said it right. i dont care-i do as i please-no one really to answer to anyway. i love putting lil things on Yogi. pa is cold- Yogi Doesnt Mind At All, Nickee in Pa**

*Blue Snuggie is great for our weather.*


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

If I am cool, then my babies were their t-shirts in the house. The temperature does affect these little ones . When we get them all dressed up and go out, we get these remarks but I just try to consider the source. Like my sweetie of a husband says:" You can't fix stupid!"


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My dad was a big tough guy too. He thought it was funny I had sweaters, a rain coat and snow suit for my toy poodle. SW Ohio weather needs all that! But who called him for naps on the couch, and took him to the park, dressed? Um hmmm!! And cleared a potty path in the snow?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey and I just came from the pet store and the gas station. He had his coat on and his top knot in. No one said anything about his coat, but I did get some looks. They kept calling him she!!! He didn't care, and neither did I. He was warm. Looked cute, and had a great time.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I get the same comments about my girls. I think mostly because there aren't a lot of small dogs around here. I couldn't care less what people think about my girls being dressed. I would rather them be warm and comfy and get looks and comments than for them to be cold!


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone I feel so much better...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, this is why we have this forum...to commiserate with sensible people who understand. We are a family. Outsiders...well they are outsiders who do not get the picture. Personally, I have never had people dare to make derogatory comments because I am a very imposing person for all my 58 inches, but if they did, I would not care. I find that there are two words to offer people who want to give you unsolicited comments. Shut up. or whoa can't say that here but it begins with an f and ends with an f.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's because they are ignorant to the needs of little dogs like Maltese. I know that Leila gets cold. Yesterday, we started out with temperatures around 70. Then it started raining and it dropped to the 50s while we were out to go to her follow up for her spay. I saw her shiver after we got back into the car. Once I turned the heat on and she warmed up, she was fine again. Whenever it gets cool in the house and I put something on her, I can see how calm she becomes. So, even though I think she looks cute dresses, I know there are times it is also a necessity. They are warm blooded animals, just like we are. Of course they can get cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Hey, this is why we have this forum...to commiserate with sensible people who understand. We are a family. Outsiders...well they are outsiders who do not get the picture. Personally, I have never had people dare to make derogatory comments because I am a very imposing person for all my 58 inches, but if they did, I would not care. I find that there are two words to offer people who want to give you unsolicited comments. Shut up. or whoa can't say that here but it begins with an f and ends with an f.


Sylie, no one in their right mind would cross you. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Sensible? We are not - we're crazy dog ladies! Wear it loud and proud Tonya! Those people are just jealous and we all know it because their dogs sleep on the floor and smell like dogs, not French laundry. Whatevs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Sylie, no one in their right mind would cross you. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Sensible? We are not - we're crazy dog ladies! Wear it loud and proud Tonya! Those people are just jealous and we all know it because their dogs sleep on the floor and smell like dogs, not French laundry. Whatevs.


I wub you, Celeta:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Who cares what other people think!! This family knows and understands why we put clothes on our dogs. If someone says something bad you should say "If you can't say anything nice then don't say anything at all"!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I understand that we are all intitled to our own opinions but at the same time I wish people knew when to shut up!!! I loose my temper on some people that make really stupid remarks................... I have a stroller and I get dumb remarks all the time.............. I tell them flat out until you know my situation or why I do this I would just shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok my three have had their rabies shot but I havent


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What kind of person dresses their dogs? Seriously....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shelly, these pics are so cute. The one in blue vest is my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> What kind of person dresses their dogs? Seriously....


Oh Geez Shelly what shocking pictures of pure dog abuse :HistericalSmiley: Love the pics and sweaters LOL!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Shelly the photos are great. i just love them--iam laughing at some great comments here.!!!!*
*I dress Yogi All Most everyday he gets cold I live in Pa-Its Cold Alot. I Dont listen to anyone-My Baby Comes First.*


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

You should hear the comments I get when I go out with my 88lb greyhound dressed! Greyhounds don't have undercoats either, so they get cold just like we do. If I have to put on a jacket, then all my pups put one on too! I keep the poodles cut short so it is easy to groom them, so they wear jackets also! Luckily, in Texas, there aren't that many cold days...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Shelly the photos are great. i just love them--iam laughing at some great comments here.!!!!*
> *I dress Yogi All Most everyday he gets cold I live in Pa-Its Cold Alot. I Dont listen to anyone-My Baby Comes First.*


Oh I see your animal abuser as well!! LOL LOL shame on you LOL LOL!!!!!! 

I love seeing pics of Yogi and he has very cute outfits!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I hate winter. I had the boys nekkid this morning Tucker was shivering terribly till I put one of his hoodies on.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I get a lot of "if he is a boy why do you put a bow on him?" to which I answer, he is a dog, I'm sure dogs don't discriminate plus he is gay friendly. About his outfits & comfortable life I like to say "well he is my dog so...". 
I don't feed ignorance, if you care about what people think about you, you'll become their prisoner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Some people are just mean and don't know how to be nice no matter what it is. We had dogs (different breeds) all my life growing up but didn't "dress" them but we never made fun/judged anyone that we seen that had clothes on their dog/dogs we just thought it was cute and they looked adorable. When I went and looked at Yoshie when we were dog searching I had no clue what a maltese was and I fell in love as soon as I seen him and told his owner that I wanted him and then he did this cute thing with his paws and i fell in love even more. I took him with me right then, came home and showed him to my hubby and called the vet and had him looked at, microchipped and his shots and went and changed his license over. Came back home and searched the internet for as much info on maltese dogs. We bought him food, dishes, sweaters, blankets, toys, leash, collar and other stuff cuz I seen where their fur is more like human hair and they get chilled easily. People think we are crazy cuz we "dress" him but ya know what he's one of us and if he's cold then I will do what needs to be done to make him warm and I don't care what others think or say. Sorry people aren't nice and keep their nasty thoughts to themselves.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

My dog loves to wear her clothes because she hates being cold. I've had people laugh at me because of it but they don't realize that she shakes when it's cold out and she's miserable. 

I had some ladies tell me I was a bad Maltese mommy because I make her potty outside. She's half Havanese so she's bigger than a traditional Maltese.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

The other day when my Elly was cold and tired of walking, I put her in my coat and kissed her on the head. Some guy saw me, and shouted "OMG, What are you doing?", disgusted and/or sarcastically. I just thought that guy doesn't know anything, and ignored. 

as far as clothing goes, I even make Elly wear tank top in the summer, so her pink skin doesn't get too dark.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Hey, this is why we have this forum...to commiserate with sensible people who understand. We are a family. Outsiders...well they are outsiders who do not get the picture. Personally, I have never had people dare to make derogatory comments because I am a very imposing person for all my 58 inches, but if they did, I would not care. I find that there are two words to offer people who want to give you unsolicited comments. Shut up. or whoa can't say that here but it begins with an f and ends with an f.


Sylie, I love you. You are so funny. I have people point out the top knots all the time. What's the big deal? We're keeping the hair out of their eyes. Like Sylie said this is why we have this forum. You know I came looking for help when I lost my precious Luci. None of my friends seemed to understand why I was so devastated. If you've never experienced the bond that we have with these perfect little angels, you'll never understand.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

It's not anyone's place to pass judgement on you... what makes them such a know it all?! You know your furbaby better than anyone else. If dressing your furbaby was abusive, then she would be yelping or crying or making some sort of display that she was in pain or unhappy. Next time tell them not to hate just because your lil gal is better dressed than they are!


----------

